# How to check resolution of a file?



## Eclipse2003

I use Photoshop CS2 and for some reason when I try to open .pdf files it pops up with a box that says Import PDF and gives options to Crop To: (Bounding Box, Media Box, Crop Box, Bleed Box, Trim Box and Art Box). Then in the resolution it automatically fills in 72 pixels/inch. Mode (RGB, CMYK, Grayscale or Lab), Bit Depth (8 or 16 bit), Anti-aliased check box and Suppress Warnings check box. My question is, how do I know what the resolution of the file is since it automatically puts in 72 pixels per inch for some reason? Also, what should I select for these other options? I had an older version of Photoshop before and it didn't ask these questions, just opened up the file, I went to Image - > Image Size and it would show the resolution. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Inactive

i don't use CS2, but when importing PDF files it would depend on how the PDF was created. if it was created with vector objects then you normally get an option to specify the dpi at the import stage. but once it is imported it is now pixels and you suffer the detail loss using resize as if it was any other raster image.
if was created with raster graphics then the dpi is set (with what ever created it in the first place) and you take it in at that size.

sorry this doesn't sort your problem, but it might explain why there are no options to specify the dpi.


----------



## Eclipse2003

There is an option to specify dpi but the problem is, how do I know what it actually is. For example, say the file was saved at 72 dpi. I open in Photoshop and it gives me the option to set it to whatever dpi I want so I say 300 dpi. This won't change the quality to 300, correct? It will just trick me into thinking it is 300. So how do I know what the dpi actually is?


----------



## Inactive

the dpi only comes into play at print time. the pixels will tell you what the document size is if you know what dpi the printer will be using. as a default 300dpi is accepted as good enough, so lets assume this is the case. 
check your image size (pixels) and divide those measurements by 300 and this will give you your document print size in inches.

so the pixel size of the image will tell you what kind of print quality to expect


----------

